# what would u do ?



## nick Joseph (Jun 3, 2015)

Lastnight we went on a call and it was for a guy with backpain. this particular gentlemen fell of of his bed about 2-3 feet  but was complaining of severe back and neck pain, So in turn we backboarded him. When we arrived to the hospital the staff was obviously annoyed with our decision.. but he was complaining of neck and back pain, should we not have backboarded him?


----------



## Flying (Jun 3, 2015)

Neck and back pain is neck and back pain.

How far did your neuro assessment go? Did you consider anything in his history to be the cause of the fall or the pain itself?
People can have past injuries that can be exacerbated, people can have surgeries, people can have spondylitis/arthritis/etc.

For me it's hard to say whether you SHOULD have or not, but maybe you could have been more judicious when considering boarding the man.


----------



## medicaltransient (Jun 3, 2015)

You probably did fine.


----------



## Medic Tim (Jun 3, 2015)

Not enough info to go one.... But definitely not a board..... Maybe a collar..... Maybe.


----------

